# Kahvesisini?



## kenjoluma

Hello, everyone!


Would you please tell me if this reasoning makes sense to you native Turkish people?


Kahve
Coffee

Türk kahvesi
Turkish coffee

Orhan'ın Türk kahvesisi
Orhan's Turkish coffee

Orhan'ın Türk kahvesisini seviyorum.
I like Orhan's Turkish coffee


This is a strict application of what I have learned so far, but something tells me this is _very very_ wrong. Can you tell me whether it is okay or not, and if not, why?


----------



## maxguncel

"Orhan'ın Türk kahvesi"

You should use one "-si" suffix for both "Türk" and "Orhan"


----------



## kenjoluma

Thank you, maxguncel. So I don't have to repeat '-si' suffix.

Three more questions:

1. Is it a general rule? I mean, under what kind of circumstances whatsoever, I shouldn't repeat '-si' suffix?
2. Back to my first question, should I say "Orhan'ın Türk kahvesini seviyorum", then?
3. What about "Benim Türk kahvesimi seviyorum"? Or, "Senin Türk kahvesini seviyorum"?


Thank you in advance!


----------



## macrotis

kenjoluma said:


> 1. Is it a general rule? I mean, under what kind of circumstances whatsoever, I shouldn't repeat '-si' suffix?
> 2. Back to my first question, should I say "Orhan'ın Türk kahvesini seviyorum", then?
> 3. What about "Benim Türk kahvesimi seviyorum"? Or, "Senin Türk kahvesini seviyorum"?



1. Never, unless the word itself ends in -si, like _sipsi_ (reed, music instrument): _onun sipsisi_.

2. Correct.

3. The correct syntax would be "_benim Türk kahvemi seviyorum_" but we don't say it that way. "_Kendi Türk kahvemi seviyorum_." "_Senin Türk kahveni seviyorum_."

Benim Türk kahvem nerede? (nominative) (Where is my Turkish coffee?)
Benim Türk kahvemi getirin. (accusative) (Bring my Turkish coffee.)

Senin Türk kahven nerede?
Senin Türk kahveni getirsinler. (Not "_senin Türk kahveni getirin_," but "arkadaşın/Kenjoluma Bey'in/Macrotis'in Türk kahvesini getirin.")

Onun Türk kahvesi nerede?
Onun Türk kahvesini getirin.

Bizim Türk kahvemiz nerede?
Bizim Türk kahvemizi getirin.

Sizin Türk kahveniz nerede?
Sizin Türk kahvenizi getirsinler. (The same note as above.)

Onların Türk kahveleri nerede?
Onların Türk kahvelerini getirin.


----------



## kenjoluma

macrotis said:


> 3. The correct syntax would be "_benim Türk kahvemi seviyorum_" but we don't say it that way. "_Kendi Türk kahvemi seviyorum_." "_Senin Türk kahveni seviyorum_."
> 
> Benim Türk kahvem nerede? (nominative) (Where is my Turkish coffee?)
> Benim Türk kahvemi getirin. (accusative) (Bring my Turkish coffee.)


 
Thank you for your reply, macrotis.

However, would you please explain further as to why '-si' gets omitted in 'Benim Türk kahvemi getirin'? Because as far as I know, it's "Türk kahvesi', not 'Türk kahve'.

I don't seem to understand when I should omit the suffix and when I shouldn't. 

And one more question if you don't mind. What about "Kenjo'nun Türk yemeğini getirin"? Is it correct? Or it should be "Kenjo'nun Türk yemeği getirin"? Because you told me "Senin Türk kahveni seviyorum" is correct, not "Senin Türk kahvesini seviyorum".


----------



## macrotis

kenjoluma said:


> ... why '-si' gets omitted in 'Benim Türk kahvemi getirin'? Because as far as I know, it's "Türk kahvesi', not 'Türk kahve'.



Right, because "Türk kahvesi" is for the 3rd person singular. If it doesn't refer to a specific person then it defaults to the 3rd person singular. 



> I don't seem to understand when I should omit the suffix and when I shouldn't.


If you're going to use it absolutely, use it this way: Türk kahvesi; if you refer to a person other than the 3rd person singular, use it with proper person signifier: Türk kahvem. Simple, isn't it?



> What about "Kenjo'nun Türk yemeğini getirin"? Is it correct?


Correct.



> Or it should be "Kenjo'nun Türk yemeği getirin"?


No. Here *-ni* is the accusative suffix required by the verb "*getirin*." In the nominative, you say "Kenjo'nun Türk yemeğ*i* lezzetlidir", in the accusative, "Kenjo'nun Türk yemeği*ni* beğendim/sevdim/tercih ederim/tavsiye ederim etc."


----------



## kenjoluma

Now I perfectly understand! Thank you so much!


----------

